# Replacing water pump on ford focus.



## bobo60 (Nov 13, 2007)

HELLO,

i have a ford focus wagon se, 2L engine. it has about 99,000 miles on it, and never had anything replaced except brakes, and a battery, last year. it started leaking coolant today. seems to be leaking from the right side of the engine (right side, when standing in front of car). doesnt seem to be comming from any of the hoses. i see that the hose from the top of the radiator goes to a unit mounted to the right side of the engine, and the coolant may be comming from under this unit. would this be the water pump? i thought the water pump was driven by the timming belt, which i beleive ids on the lefft side of the engine. anyone know where the water pump is for this beast, and how much of a job it is to replace it?...bob


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

If the belt does drive the water pump you should not be able to noticeably wiggle this pulley at right angles to the pulley shaft.
Your local library may have auto repair stuff online, it's cheaper nowadays than keeping books on the shelf.
You could also post a pix.


----------



## Suzuki91vx800 (Jun 18, 2009)

if the heater hose is going to it the thats yorue water pump,is there a hose from what you think is the water pump to the fire wall?have you noticed slight decrease in heat out put on the inside of the car,or maybe a little higher temp for the engine colant?
the water pump has a weep hole which will start to let coolant leak out when the bearing is bad on the water pump ill bet thats what you are seeing, remove the drive belt before checking for play in the water pump pulley.


----------

